# The Killing of the Bull - Economic Prophecy



## weatherbill (2 January 2010)

I was standing in that place of relativeness that Isaiah called the valley of Vision. When I was aware of this fact I saw a figure who was waiting for me, so to speak. As before, HE was dressed in traveling attire, a heavy full cloak with a hood. Unlike the times I have seen my MASTER, the LORD OF HOSTS dressed this way, I too seemed to be wearing the same hooded cloak.

As I came to HIM HE nodded HIS HEAD and turned and walked with me just at and behind HIS left shoulder. We walked quickly and with both purpose and intent till we seemed to enter a much wider and open area. When HE stopped, HE made a half turn toward me and calmly stated: "YOU MUST KNOW WHAT IS ABOUT TO TAKE PLACE".

HE turned HIS HEAD and looked out into the center of this space and there stood this large Texas Longhorn type 'bull'. Exactly what you would see at University of Texas football games or on commercials for the stock market. Its horns were wide and came to quite impressive points. It stood still in the center of a circle of light as a 'spot light' would cause.

"THIS IS THE TRUE GOD OF AMERICA'' stated my MASTER. Slowly the 'bull' began to move and the spotlight moved with 'him', wherever the 'bull' moved the spotlight moved with 'him'. Every now and then it seemed to move suddenly and strike a pose. (the US dollar in its prime)

"AND THAT IS HOW IT HAS BEEN", stated the LORD, "BUT THIS IS HOW IT NOW IS...." As the 'bull' stood still the light began to move away from 'him' the 'bull' would move to get back into the light. Each time the light moved farther and the 'bull' had to move farther and faster to stay in the light. Now it seemed the 'bull' was chasing the light and never really catching it. (rise of the Euro as a competing currency)

By this time I had a good idea that we were standing inside an arena like area and there were ''figures'' on the edges of the area but I couldn't distinguish anything besides shadow-figures.

"NOW YOU MUST SEE WHAT HAS HAPPENED AND WHAT WILL QUICKLY COME TO PASS..." 
(quickly = not much time left for the US)

The 'bull' stood again in the center of the arena and the light was on 'him'. For the first time I noticed a large figure standing across from where we stood, staring at the 'bull'. In size and shape he was identical to MY CAPTAIN but a ''shadow-figure'' and I knew it was the 'BEAST'. As I turned to THE LORD with questions running through my mind/spirit HE lifted HIS RIGHT HAND and everything froze, time/space/eternity, everything stopped dead so to speak.

With a casual move HE brushed back HIS HOOD and I once again looked into the FACE of my KING. With a half smile and a slight turn of HIS HEAD HE slapped me on the shoulder and explained.

"ONCE MY PEOPLE BUILT AN IMAGE OF A CALF OF GOLD TO WORSHIP. AMERICA HAS ALLOWED THAT CALF TO GROW UP AND REPRESENT ALL THAT IT WORSHIPS.'' Suddenly I felt something in my right hand and I looked and saw some coins.

"WHOSE IMAGE DO YOU SEE?", HE asked. As I looked into my hand and saw a nickel, a quarter, and a coin that looked like gold and a coin that looked like silver. All I could think was "it isn't you LORD". "THEN WHAT DOES IT SAY?" HE asked gently. I replied "IN GOD WE TRUST".

As HE turned toward the "bull'' in the light HE explained.

"MAN CAN NOT SERVE TWO MASTERS. YOUR PEOPLE CHOSE TO SERVE MAMMON AND NOT ME. THE RELIGIOUS IMAGES IN YOUR HAND DECLARE TO THE WORLD THEIR TRUST IS IN THEIR GOD. HAVE YOU NOTICED THEIR GOD?'' with that we turned and walked to the 'bull'. And 'he' began again to move. It seemed to notice our approach and ignored us. I looked and was wondering what I was supposed to be looking for. For some reason I began to stare at it's nose and couldn't figure it out. "THIS IS AN ANIMAL THAT HAS NOT BEEN TAMED. IT RUNS WHERE IT CHOOSES AND CAN NOT BE CONTROLLED''. With that I had an image of a nose ring, where you would lead a 'bull'. "THEIR GOD IS NOT CONTROLLED AS THEY WOULD LIKE IT TO BE. SO THEY WILL CHANGE IT SOON. BUT HAVE YOU NOTICED ANYTHING WRONG WITH THEIR BULL?'' 
(the economics are changing rapidly due to the bankster bailouts and debt problems facing the US)

Now I really had to wonder and I began to walk around it when it responded to nature and released a couple gallons of urine and a very large 'patty'. The animal had no concern where it hit when it splattered. And it stood in a good scattering of similar stuff. But with the 'deposit' I got a good look at the posterior and realized it really wasn't a bull after all. Just a 'steer'.

"THE LIE GOES FAR BEYOND WHO THEIR GOD IS. BUT EVEN THEN THEIR IDOL CAN NOT EVEN DO WHAT THEY SEEK THE MOST, REPRODUCE ITSELF. THAT IS THE LIE THAT WILL BRING THE DESTRUCTION OF YOUR COUNTRY. YOU TOLD THE NATIONS AND PRINCES OF THIS WORLD IF THEY DRANK FROM YOUR CUP AND WORSHIPPED YOUR IDOL IT WOULD REPRODUCE ITSELF. BUT YOUR LEADERS KNEW THAT IT COULD NOT AND TOOK ALL THE WEALTH IT COULD FROM THOSE WHO BELIEVED THEIR LIES, DREAMS, AND VISIONS. NOW THEY WILL STRIKE AT YOU THROUGH YOUR GOD." 

With that statement HE turned away and returned to our place of observation. And as it seemed appropriate I dropped the coins in the fresh patty near my feet and took my place at his side. 

As easily as time stopped it began again. The 'beast' came closer to the steer. The steer shied away. It did not challenge and paw the ground like you see in bullfights, another confirmation that it was not a 'bull'. Suddenly the spotlight disappeared and the 'arena' was now seen. The shadow figures filled the arena's seats, all sizes and shapes. As I stood watching the sense of anticipation and imminence grew. All of a sudden a roar of trumpets blared a long 'musical' fanfare and as it ended the 'bull' was 'struck' and reeled backward and as the 'cheers' of the 'crowd' arose it steadied it's feet and shook it's head to 'clear the cobwebs' (blow #1)

We waited again. And without warning the 'trumpet fanfare' began. It was louder and lasted longer, as it ended the 'bull jerked to its side and again the cheer rang up. Now four long deep gashes appeared on each flank and blood began to flow. (blow #2).


----------



## weatherbill (2 January 2010)

Now the wait was shorter and I began to count. Again the third fanfare and cheers were louder and longer as again the 'bull' was struck backward and nearly fell off its feet. (blow #3). 

The fourth assault left laceration across all four legs. The fifth assault pushed its head down and as it fell to its knees its whole body began to tremor and shake. As it came to its feet again blood flowed from its nostrils and pink foaming from the mouth and I thought 'mad cow disease'.

The sixth assault came with no waiting period and this time it was struck backward with such force it was knocked off its feet and slid backward in its excrement.

This time the 'bull' struggled to get up and it was obvious a rear leg was broken. As the seventh fanfare began shadows charged out into the arena and took hold of the 'bull' and turned it on its back and held it down. I noticed the beast come forward with a short slim sword in its hand. And as the fanfare ended he slashed the 'bull's' neck and as the cheers went up small black critters in unbelievable numbers ran out to drink the blood. As the cheer ended the eighth fanfare began and the beast slashed the belly of the bull from top to bottom. As the disembowelment occurred the cheers began and many large critters began to feed on the entrails. The ninth fanfare and cheer came as the head was severed from the carcass as the carcass was drawn and quartered. And immediately a short tenth fanfare and cheer came as the critters ran off in four different directions each with a chunk of meat. At this point I noticed the eyes just now glaze over as the bull/steer/America finally dies after all this brutal treatment; awake and aware of all that took place.

As the scene completely vanished we turned around and this time slowly retraced our steps. As we walked THE LORD explained what I had witnessed.

''SEVEN BLOWS WILL BE GIVEN BUT TEN JUDGMENTS ARE RESERVED FOR EGYPT. SEVEN BLOWS WILL BRING DOWN THE IDOL OF AMERICA. THE FIRST TWO HAVE STUCK AND YOUR COUNTRY BLEEDS. THE FIRST WAS A BLOW THAT DROVE YOUR GOD BACKWARD, BUT IT CAME BACK A BIT. THE SECOND BLOW CUT DEEPLY INTO IT'S LOINS AND WEAKENED ITS STRONGEST POINTS. 
(this vision was given in 1998, when the first two blows had already occurred)

THE THIRD BLOW WILL COME SHORTLY AND WILL STRIKE IT BACKWARD AND IT WILL NOT RECOVER ITS LOST GROUND. 

Blow #3 is about 911 and the war over seas. The real reason for the Iraqi war was because Sadaam Hussein started trading all Iraqi oil for Euros. Had the Bush administration let him get away with that, all of OPEC would have eventually decoupled from the US dollar and crashed its value. The only thing backing the US dollar is the oil exchanges. The US dollar has not recovered since. Before all of this, the dollar was worth $1.20 to the Euro. Now the USD is only worth .69 to the Euro.

THE FOURTH BLOW WILL NOW DESTROY IT'S ABILITY TO MOVE AND EVADE 

I believe this was the bankster bailouts. It has put the FED in a bind. The FED cannot move interest rates either way; dammed if they do, dammed if they don't situation. The world is also US dollar heavy. This is one reason the FED has moved in to prop up the market by bidding on its own auction with bonds and t-bills. They cannot move or evade, since now China, from behind the scenes, is causing an indirect control of the FED as well.

THE NEXT BLOW WHICH WILL BE A PESTILENCE FROM A FOE YOU DID NOT EXPECT. THAT IS THE FIFTH AND DECIDING BLOW.

The 5th blow will be the mega quake that will knock out the west coast this September 2010. It will be "a pestilence from a foe you did not expect".... The mega quake is not expected. It will shock and surprise everyone. From the trash, dead bodies and devastation, will come much disease and sickness to those on the west coast. It could also at the same time be a terrorist attack.. I believe terrorists are waiting to strike at the right time. The mega quake would be that time for them to strike.

This 5th blow matches perfectly with Michael Boldea's vision of 
The Eagles and The Serpents. In this vision, it tells of the wings of the eagle (the US) being bitten by snakes, then a final snake comes and bites the head of the eagle off. Michael says that in the second deadly bite, it comes from an “unexpected place”. This is the mega quake. It is the same as in Bob's vision, “a pestilence from a foe you did not expect.” 

Now here is a bit of a give away, "It's whole body began to tremor and shake." What from unexpectation would cause tremoring and shaking? You be the judge, but it sounds to me like a quake.

Notice in this 5th blow, the head gets pushed in. The heart of the Tech sector of the economy is in Silicon Valley, the San Jose area, less than 50 miles from San Francisco. When the mega quake hits, the tech sector crashing from the mega quake, will bring the rest of the stock market down. We could see a complete crash of the stock market from this, the head of the bull representing New York, the financial capitol of the US.

As it came to its feet again blood flowed from its nostrils and pink foaming from the mouth and I thought 'mad cow disease'.

The mega quake will knock the US down, but the US will get back to its feet with alot of "hope" and "plans" from Washington for "recovery", but it will all be hot air. America will be economically bleeding very badly. There could be a secret dumping of the US dollar at this time. If so, people's savings will become worthless. They could also reset the value of the US dollar and devalue it by 40% to pay off debts. Everything is going to be very volatile at that time. We will also see China go to war with Taiwan and a revolt within our own government arise, as these two major signs are from Dumitru Duduman's invasion prophecies.

THAT IS THE FIFTH AND DECIDING BLOW.

This could mean, the mega quake will be the event that gets the other nations “DECIDING” to get ready for war with the US.

THE SIXTH BLOW WILL CRIPPLE YOUR IDOL AND DELIVER IT TO THE BEAST FOR DEVOURING.

I have had prophetic sources who've told me that the east coast is going to get hit, similar to the west coast. This is in preparation for China and Russia to lead a multinational invasion of the US. 

The sixth assault came with no waiting period 

It seems that the timing between the west coast mega quake and what is to come to the east coast is going to be within a very short time period, like maybe months to no more than 2 years apart. By the language of the earlier part of this vision, it seems like the 4th blow, the bankster bailouts in the fall of 2008, went right into the 5th blow, Sept 2010. That would be just under 2 years between those two, so I expect the time between the 5th and 6th blow to be even less than that. According to some prophetic accounts, the east coast is to get hit, not long, but soon after the west coast gets hit.

THE SEVENTH BLOW IS THE DEATH BLOW.
This is the Invasion of The US, lead by Russia, China, Mexico, Venezuela, Nicaragua, Cuba and a few other nations. 

Note that all the N.W.O. plans are not going to come to pass. That is a diversion from what the Lord has spoken in prophecy. No Amero or NAFTA super highway is coming, so get over it!

"YET THE EIGHTH, NINTH, AND TENTH THAT WILL STRIP, DIVIDE, AND DEVOUR WILL BE THE NOURISHMENT NEEDED TO EMPOWER THE BEAST FOR THE SHORT TIME HE HAS LEFT."

This will be the spoils of war going to the invading nations. The US will be stripped of all its wealth. Note, strip, divide and devour are not descriptions of a slow crash, but of a sudden war!

At this point we stopped and HE faced me and once again placed the HOOD over HIS HEAD.

"THAT IS WHY I SENT YOU TO GOSHEN FOR I HAVE A REMNANT EVEN IN EGYPT. IN THE HEART OF BABYLON I CALLED TO THEM AND THOSE WHO KNOW MY VOICE HEARD AND CAME OUT. BUT IN EGYPT THEY ARE IN BONDAGE AND I SEND MY SERVANTS TO THEM TILL THE INDIGNATION IS PASSED AND THE PLAGUES HAVE FALLEN UPON THOSE WHO HAVE HARDENED THEIR HEARTS."

When the Lord says to come out, it is a literal coming out. If we are to escape WW3 and the terrible trials, tribulation and persecutions coming, we must leave her. A less desirable option is to move to the mountains, away from the invasion and take over areas. Ultimately, you should fast and pray over this decision. Advice on this is at the main page.

''IT'S GOING TO BE ALL RIGHT,'' He laughed as he gripped my shoulder. "YOU KNOW WHAT WILL NEED TO BE DONE AND YOU WILL DO IT. THERE ARE MANY WHO WILL FIND SAFETY IN THE MIDST OF THE STORM AND THE DARKEST OF THE NIGHT. GUARD MY SHEEP OLD DOG A LITTLE WHILE LONGER." And it ended


----------



## Purple XS2 (2 January 2010)

Hmm, I thought the tale was trundling along quite nicely until (sigh, inevitably) the telling fell into the slough of extremity. By the time Russia, China, Cuba and Venezuela invade the east coast USA, the jig was up. Where, I ask, was North Korea? The Dear Leader and his minions merely among "a few others"? Yanks so often have a lousy grip on geography.

But one thing worth noting is the idea that USA would not cope with a major natural disaster - something so amply demonstrated by Hurricane Katrina, an extraordinary event whose significance is obscured in an extraordinary decade.

Next time the mushies pop up, have one for me.

Regards,
P.


----------



## kitehigh (3 January 2010)

The idea that America is going to be invaded anytime soon is just ridiculous.  For a start they have the most powerful military in the world.  I know, I see it up close and personal.

And for some explicit reason they chose not to defend themselves with nuclear weapons in the event they were invaded than the invading army would still be facing the most heavily armed citizens of any nation on earth.  There are more weapons in the US than their are people!!  The american insurgents would make the Iraqi insurgents looks like the peace corp..


----------



## nunthewiser (3 January 2010)

Thanks Bill 

Waiting in anticipation.


----------



## BradK (3 January 2010)

kitehigh said:


> The american insurgents would make the Iraqi insurgents looks like the peace corp..




You jest, but you are quite correct. I wouldn't like to run into one of those flannel wearing, one toothers with a gun. American's _really_ are the crazies of the world!!! They'll make Islamic fundamentalists look like kindergarten teachers! 

Brad


----------



## nulla nulla (3 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Thanks Bill
> 
> Waiting in anticipation.




Yeah, but not holding my breath in anticipation. 
Mexico to invade the U.S? I thought they already were, "illegal aliens" working all the jobs Americans consider to menial. 
Venezuala to invade the U.S? I thought they already were, flooding the country with coccaine attacking Americans through their nostrils. 
China simply bought the U.S, it doesn't need to invade. Effectively China has extended foreign aid to the U.S on the proviso that the U.S uses the aid to buy produce from China.
The invasion is already over, now the rest of the world needs to keep the U.S. afloat to ensure their own economic survival.

And the wheels on the bus go round and round.


----------



## condog (3 January 2010)

kitehigh said:


> The idea that America is going to be invaded anytime soon is just ridiculous.  For a start they have the most powerful military in the world.  I know, I see it up close and personal.
> 
> And for some explicit reason they chose not to defend themselves with nuclear weapons in the event they were invaded than the invading army would still be facing the most heavily armed citizens of any nation on earth.  There are more weapons in the US than their are people!!  The american insurgents would make the Iraqi insurgents looks like the peace corp..




Totally agree- US might be an economic basket case but in terms of defending their own soil...they have it nailed...they would destroy everything but the odd missile and would decimate the opposition form the face of this earth within 48 hours.....never to be seen or heard from again...

A US land invasion is so luaghable its not even worth a neurone....


----------



## condog (3 January 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Yeah, but not holding my breath in anticipation.
> Mexico to invade the U.S? I thought they already were, "illegal aliens" working all the jobs Americans consider to menial.
> Venezuala to invade the U.S? I thought they already were, flooding the country with coccaine attacking Americans through their nostrils.
> China simply bought the U.S, it doesn't need to invade. Effectively China has extended foreign aid to the U.S on the proviso that the U.S uses the aid to buy produce from China.
> ...




Mexico - no chance its a basket case....in cicvil war almost
Venezuala - na chance too poor - almost in civil war
China - no the US bought China.....see everyone thinks China has the power,,,but smartly if the US defaults for whatever reason its China that feels the pain.....not the US they walk away and start again with a new currency and some credibility issues...

China on the other hand would have virtually no foreign reserves and no little foriegn income...they would halt immediately

Yes the US have us all screwed.... they are an economic basket case and if we let them falter we are all screwed......they have the power....they will keep borrowing and what choice do we have.....inevitably and eventually it will have to stop with a currency collapse....but right now we all have no option, but to keep funding thier consumption....especially China..


----------



## kitehigh (4 January 2010)

condog said:


> Yes the US have us all screwed.... they are an economic basket case and if we let them falter we are all screwed......they have the power....they will keep borrowing and what choice do we have.....inevitably and eventually it will have to stop with a currency collapse....but right now we all have no option, but to keep funding thier consumption....especially China..




Yes you are absolutely right.  I remember reading a good article about this 12 months ago and basically it said how china was vendor financing the US but the real power still laid with the US as China had little choice but to continue to buy US bonds and prop up the US dollar.
The US also has a great program where they attract the best and brightest to come study and work in the US.  So they stay ahead of the technology curve.  China is great at copying things and doing it very cheap but generally the quality is not that great.

I for one won't right off the US just yet.


----------



## Lycon (7 January 2010)

Killing of the bull****
it never ceases to amaze me,
how arrogant is it to assume that something that could create a whole universe as complex as it is would then decide to sit back and listen to all the whining , bitching , lying , cheating , hypocritical , people that hang there hat on religion to wash away the fact that they are not really good people. Good people would want to save the muslims and every other denomination of religion or even the atheists just because. I have a suggestion for you wildbill, a tru test of faith throw one of your children (who I assume you love dearly) off a highrise building and if "god " catches them four times in a row (like your card trick) you will also have proved jack ****. Though if he doesn't you will have the rest of your life to wonder about your stupidity.


----------



## SmellyTerror (7 January 2010)

Bill: wanna bet?

More seriously: at what point will you admit you're wrong?


----------



## nulla nulla (7 January 2010)

SmellyTerror said:


> Bill: wanna bet?
> 
> More seriously: at what point will you admit you're wrong?




Specifically, in what respect is Bill (Weatherbill?) wrong? The dialogue from most of the posters points to the economic resiliance of the US and their knowledge/ability to rebound from economic crisis. Even being able to reverse economic setbacks to their financial advantage.


----------



## SmellyTerror (7 January 2010)

I phrased that poorly: I meant in the future, when is the prophecy invalidated? I see there's a "Tsunami September 2010" link in there. Come October, do these folk say "ok, we were wrong", or do they just recalculate and come up with a new prophecy?

The thing that annoys me most about this stuff is the sheer unwillingness to face reality, a reality which doesn't care about old books or people's desperation to believe that they're actually very important. The hubris annoys me.


----------



## nunthewiser (8 January 2010)

SmellyTerror said:


> The thing that annoys me most about this stuff is the sheer unwillingness to face reality, a reality which doesn't care about old books or people's desperation to believe that they're actually very important. The hubris annoys me.





Reality is what one chooses to believe...........

Your reality differs from his , just as mine differs from many


----------



## pacestick (8 January 2010)

At the moment the USA has 16  modern battle carrier groups Russia has one  no one else has any


----------



## Lycon (8 January 2010)

ok so I went to wildbill's website and watched his utube prophecy, he came up with the dates by putting cards out on the table after asking "god" for a sign. Therefore I came up with what I thought was a true test of faith as he likes to call it. Other links on his web site have him testing escape routes from the tsuanami. I stopped short of suggesting Jones town as an alternate route. Admittedly everyone is entitled to their own opinion.... though with religious fanatics no one else can have a differing opinion without being persecuted.


----------



## Lycon (8 January 2010)

interesting though modern day cards are actually based on tarot cards, apparently a rather evil invention. Therefore my confusion and suggestion of a pure test of faith , we wouldn't want the devil involved in the outcome now would we.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 January 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Reality is what one chooses to believe...........
> 
> Your reality differs from his , just as mine differs from many




Hey man......everythings a bit hazy....what was the question again? 
Do I put my lifejacket on and prepare for a tidal wave or do I get in my underground bunker and prepare for an invasion? 
Or are these hypothetical tidal waves like Elliot Waves that you look back after the event and choose when it happened retrospectively? 
It's all to confusing man.... Wake me up when it's over.


----------



## BradK (8 January 2010)

Don't you know. These guys mantra is. 

"I'm right. You're wrong. No matter what." 

End of story

Brad


----------



## SmellyTerror (8 January 2010)

> At the moment the USA has 16 modern battle carrier groups Russia has one no one else has any




Carriers suck ****. One of the worst kept secrets of the US military. They're only good against folk that can't shoot back. _Iran_ could probably take a couple down.

...but that's for another thread, I guess. :


----------

